# ammo at dicks



## DAVELEE (Apr 19, 2004)

i stopped into dicks at eastgate (near cincy) this morning and they were stocking there shelves with a shipment of ammo that had just came in.
i picked up a couple of boxes of 357 and 38 specials.... not sure of all the calibers they had but they had probably over a hundred boxes of remington
357 mag and american eagle 357 mag


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Staying at the Hampton Eastgate for a couple nights . Did you notice if they had any 5.56?


----------



## DAVELEE (Apr 19, 2004)

didnt look for that, just what i shoot


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Too bad for the guys who don't go to Dicks anymore and cut up their cards.... There's more for the rest of us.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Snakecharmer said:


> Too bad for the guys who don't go to Dicks anymore and cut up their cards.... There's more for the rest of us.


You wouldn't be trying to make a point would you?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Snakecharmer said:


> Too bad for the guys who don't go to Dicks anymore and cut up their cards.... There's more for the rest of us.


not a problem with me.....I didn't like Dick's anyway, after the buy out of Galyan's...... that I did like buy your hearts desire and stock up


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Ammo there was always a bit high in my opinion...with the exception of shotshells.


----------



## DAVELEE (Apr 19, 2004)

dicks was actually cheaper than basspro on the 357 and 38's and lately i have been more worried about just finding a store with ammo more than the price of it... walmart and meijer have cob webs on their ammo shelves....like others i have been thinking real hard about reloading not so much to save money but just to have easy access to ammo.. seems like most of the websites that sell bulk are out and dont plan on having any stock til later this spring....


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

SOMEONE is buying it all. You can bet the manufacturers haven't stopped making it. LolWalmart. I guess that's their right. Right?


----------



## jeffyk84 (Jul 28, 2010)

Just hit walmart in sidney and they were stocking a cart full of ammo. Saw rifle ammo being stocked as i was buying the only box of 9mm they had. Just a heads up. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## a1deerhunter (Feb 26, 2008)

Just bought 7 boxes of Remington UMC FMJ 2.23, 55 grains at Dicks on the 18th. $22.00 for a box of 50. This was at the Dicks at I275 and US27.


----------

